# I treated my lawn with fertilizer and weed and weed and feed. now have yellow and brown stripes all over my yard



## jimmysiw (May 10, 2013)

*I treated my lawn with fertilizer and weed and weed and feed. now have yellow and brown stripes all over my yard*

i put a vigro weed and feed on my lawn. the next weekend i put a vigro fertilizerdown. I have automatic sprinllers that run daily. It has been a week now and i have yellow and brown stripes and spots all ofer my lawn that was green just a little patchy. Is there anything i can do to fix it this is my first summer in the neighborhood and all of the neighbors have great lawns is there any way i can fix it.


----------



## nanuk (Aug 14, 2011)

Fertilizer burn (likely a Nitrogen salt overdose).

No quick fix. Keep watering. Will recover eventually.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Yup. Classic fertilizer burn. And it sounds like you used a drop spreader so you are getting stripes too. As mentioned, not much you can do now but keep watering and wait for the over application to leach past the roots. 

What prompted you to fertilize so soon after the weed n feed application? Did you apply either according to directions?

For future reference, in the turf bus, we used an application rate of 1 pound of nitrogen per 1,000sf, per month as sort of a benchmark. In retrospect that is probably too much nitrogen given the damage it does to rivers and aquaculture in the Gulf of Mexico.

The nutrients in the fertilizer product are represented by the NPK ratio (nitrogen, phosphorous, potassium). The first number is always nitrogen and tells you the percentage of it in the sack. A 100 pound sack with 20 indicated for nitrogen has 20 pounds of nitrogen or enough to feed 20,000sf.


----------



## nanuk (Aug 14, 2011)

"What prompted you to fertilize so soon after the weed n feed application?"

Neighbor's envy, it seems 

Interesting, though. When I moved into my new home, the neighbors were very pleased with my not so perfect lawn. The previous owner was a garden freak, making them all feel that they do not do enough for their own yards.
Now balance is restored!


----------



## RWolff (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm more of a mow without a grass bag and leave it be type, the clippings break down and their minerals etc go right back into the soil instead of the landfill.
The less chemicals and things applied the better. I've been in my house for over 15 years, I've never done more than an occasional (as in maybe 3 times in 15 years) application of stuff to get rid of weeds, the grass grows so fast and lush in the summer I almost have to mow twice a week to keep up. As long as it looks green and keeps the mud away I don't care


----------

